# BBC1 22:35pm Tonight



## Andy HB (Jan 6, 2011)

(That's 6th January)

Ten things you need to know about losing weight.

It might be interesting?


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 6, 2011)

Will defintely be watching


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes you terror you beat me to it, seen it already on bbc3 but want to watch and tape it this time.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 6, 2011)

It's on at 23.35 on BBC1 Wales. We've got Tom Jones in concert first ! 

Have set the sky+ to record.

Not trying to lose weight but always good to understand the processes involved.

Rob


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad I watched this programme.....very interesting.

Going to buy a smaller plate and defintely make lots of new soups.............o and protein for breakfast.


----------



## cazscot (Jan 6, 2011)

Missed it - hope I can watch it on iplayer


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2011)

Grr missed it myself , typical


----------



## Royston46 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Andy,

No missed the programme, can you give me a quick overview ? as since diagnosed with Diabetes have been trying to lose weight currently lost 1 stone 5 pounds in 7 weeks so hopefully heading in the right direction. Go back to my doctors on 17th Jan so hope BP has come down also.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 7, 2011)

Royston46 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> No missed the programme, can you give me a quick overview ? as since diagnosed with Diabetes have been trying to lose weight currently lost 1 stone 5 pounds in 7 weeks so hopefully heading in the right direction. Go back to my doctors on 17th Jan so hope BP has come down also.



Hi Royston - would you like to come and join us in our WLG forum for a little support and maybe to share some of your ideas? Well done on the weight loss so far.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 7, 2011)

I watched the programme last night and thought it was really informative - i already knew about soup and i am back on the soup at lunchtime and it does keep me filled up for the afternoon.  The dairy products i had heard from a previous programme last year so that was interesting, all in all they were sound tips on losing weight and keeping it off.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 7, 2011)

Royston46 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> No missed the programme, can you give me a quick overview ? as since diagnosed with Diabetes have been trying to lose weight currently lost 1 stone 5 pounds in 7 weeks so hopefully heading in the right direction. Go back to my doctors on 17th Jan so hope BP has come down also.



Unfortunately, I 'conked out' during the part of the programme about soup and missed the rest of it.

The general points that I remember are ...

1) Don't skip meals because the brain kicks in and subconsciously insists that high calorie foods are the ones you really want!

2) There's probably no such thing as 'low metabolism'. It's more likely that people tend to forget everything that they've eaten (the woman that they concentrated on seemed to under-report meals by 60% from memory. Also, when she recorded her meals, she still under-reported by 40%).

3) There was an interesting section about visceral fat (i.e. that deposited around the internal organs). A person may look thin, but may still have a high level of visceral fat. According to the programme, during the weight-loss process, this visceral fat is relatively easy to lose.

4) Soup is a good thing to eat because it keeps you feeling full for longer. But as I said before it was at this point that I missed the rest of the programme! 

I'm sure I've missed other bits that I was supposedly awake for! Hopefully, others can help me out a bit.

Andy


----------



## cazscot (Jan 7, 2011)

Thought the programme was very interesting most of it I was aware of already. But the eating low fat dairy to help you excrete more fat was a new one on me...

I have always sworn by eating a breakfast and that soup keeps me feeling fuller for longer.  I had recently heard about protein staving off hunger pangs and I am going to try and eat more protein for breakfast.  All in all a good informative programme.


----------

